# [Spielvorstellung] PowerX



## Pommes9485 (24. Mrz 2012)

Guten Tag,

mein Kumpel und ich haben unser erstes 3D Spiel abgeschlossen.

Es ist ein Shooter, welcher auf dem Benutzen von besonderen Kräften beruht.
Diese sind z.B. schneller sein, oder sich unsichtbar machen.

Da wird selbst große Netzwerk-Spiele Fans sind, haben wir es von Anfang an darauf ausgelegt und
es ist daher auch nur zu Zweit oder mit mehr Leuten lustig.
Außer alleine auf rumlaufen macht euch Spaß 

Testen könnt ihr es hier.
Der Server kann entweder einfach gestartet (und muss dann später aus der TaskListe gelöscht werden) oder ihr erstellt noch eine Batch Datei.

Viel Spaß und wir würden uns über ein Feecback freuen.

:toll::toll::toll:


----------



## irgendjemand (25. Mrz 2012)

bewertung : durchgefallen

1) alle daten sind mindestens zwei mal vorhanden
Server.jar und Spiel.jar unterschieden sich lediglich im *fehlerhaften* manifest ... ansonsten haben sie den selben inhalt
die "libs" sind gleich 3 mal vorhanden
ziemlich viel redundanz

2) LWJGL - libs *fehlen* 
sorry ... aber ich konnte nirgends die DLLs finden die LWJGL braucht ... habt ihr die vielleicht vergessen oder zielt ihr darauf ab das jemand genau die version der lib irgendwo aufm system hat ?a

3) auflösung
schön das 1600x900 kommt ... aber ist der rest nur irgendwie um den faktor X davon abgeleitet ? z.b. 1280x720 fehlt ... 640x480 / 800x600 / 1024x768 *fehlen* ... stattdessen lesen ich sowas wie 320x180 ...
habt ihr so leistungs-schwache systeme das ihr diese niedirgen auflösungen mit eingebaut habt ?

4) strich-punkt "-."
schlagt mal bitte in nem duden nach ... das ";" heißt immer noch "Semikolon" ...


alles in allem also ein ziemlicher fehlschlag ...
schlecht bis vermutlich garnicht überlegt ... haufen redundanz ... und davon noch die hälfte vergessen ...

wenn ichs bewerten müsste : F ... für FAIL ...

ich würde hier noch mal von grund auf neu anfangen und lediglich einigen wichtige teile der logik-engine übernehmen ... den rest könnt ihr mit der struktur echt wegwerfen *und vor allem beim nächsten release bitte die native-libs beilegen*


----------



## Kr0e (26. Mrz 2012)

Schaut euch mal Unity3d an....

PS: Ich habs gar nicht ans Laufen bekommen, hab grad auch nicht viel Zeit. Irgendjemand hat schon Recht... Wirklich wie ein halb zusammengefrickeltes Developer Release. Da würde ich ansonsten mal stark ansetzen...


----------



## Sehales (26. Mrz 2012)

funzt bei mir auch nich wie schon "irgendjemand" gesagt hat, schade hätte es mir gerne mal angeguckt vorallem als Java anfänger wäre ich interessiert an der source wenn das spiel mal funzt um mir mal durchzulesen wie was funzt 
er kann immer die main-class nicht finden bei erver und spiel .jar

MfG
Sehales


----------



## tuttle64 (26. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe das Spiel.jar gestartet. Wenn ich auf Verbinden drücke kommen nur seitenweise Exceptions. Zudem werden auch keine Leerfelder abgefangen. Schade, ich hätte gerne ein anderes Feedback gegeben.


----------

